
TLDR: Writing a Slack Bot to Summarize Articles - ChefboyOG
https://blog.concurlabs.com/how-to-write-a-tldr-chat-bot-ec02d9e1649c
======
replyifuagree
This is such a good idea, especially when you consider how bad various
websites have gotten with annoying ad strategies. I feel like reading articles
is getting to be like solving captchas.

